# Apple TV - création de besoin?



## EagleOne (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

je suis un fan des produits Apple, pour leur finition, leur qualité et leur simplicité.
Aujourd'hui j'ai un iMac connecté via HDMI à un téléviseur LCD pour regarder certains films ou séries présentes sur l'ordinateur.

Je me demande donc si l'utilisation de l'apple TV simplifierait mon installation, répondrait vraiment à mes besoins ou si l'Apple TV ne serait pas encore un craquage pour un produit qui va me créer de nouveaux besoin (ils sont forts pour ça chez Apple). 

Du coup voilà mes besoins. Est-ce que l'apple TV y repondra de facon plus elegante que mon cable HDMI de 10m?

- Diffusion de mes playlist de musique via iTunes
- Diffusion de mes films familiaux rangés dans iTunes
- Diffusion de séries/films que je lis aujourd'hui avec VLC (ce n'est pas du quicktime)
- Bonus: navigation internet

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (17 Novembre 2010)

Oui, pour les deux premiers. Non catégorique pour les options 3 et 4.

Reste avec ton ordi connecté sur ta TV, c'est bien plus intéressant qu'un boitier Apple TV très limitée en terme de fonctionnalités.


----------



## EagleOne (17 Novembre 2010)

La voix de la sagesse. Merci 

Ça m'évitera d'acheter un produit inutile et de le brader sur eBay 2 semaines après.


----------

